# Figured Oak Sink



## GeauxGameCalls (May 25, 2014)

It all started from a oak knocked down in my neighborhood two years ago. After many hours of cutting shaping we got it roughed out to something similar to a sink. Discovering punk we decided to let It sit in the shed for a year which cause the spalting. It is finished using a two part epoxy.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 20


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 25, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 25, 2014)

Cool sink, and I'm guessin heavy unless there was a bunch of punk


----------



## SENC (May 25, 2014)

Very, very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 25, 2014)

Well, if that ain't the most unique sink I have seen.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 25, 2014)

Punk hardened after being in the garage but yes weighs a ton!


manbuckwal said:


> Cool sink, and I'm guessin heavy unless there was a bunch of punk


----------



## Blueglass (May 25, 2014)

THANKS!!! I showed my wife, "I want a bathtub like that"!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 25, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> THANKS!!! I showed my wife, "I want a bathtub like that"!


Get a big enough log and ship it my way!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (May 25, 2014)

I'm stubborn enough to do it myself. I really love the idea of both your sink and the tub. Did you use a drill to hog out he majority of the wood before shaping?


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 25, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> I'm stubborn enough to do it myself. I really love the idea of both your sink and the tub. Did you use a drill to hog out he majority of the wood before shaping?


No all chainsaw work and the front is flamed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 25, 2014)

very cool piece Elliot . looks great -- duck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 25, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> very cool piece Elliot . looks great -- duck


Found the best swamp wood today. Now to get it out. Swamps bone dry now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 25, 2014)

nothing like some ugly ol swamp wood Elliot . majic comes out of those swamps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 25, 2014)

Thats awesome Elliot

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 25, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> nothing like some ugly ol swamp wood Elliot . majic comes out of those swamps


To bad this one was hollow on the other side!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 25, 2014)

awesome tree Elliot you takes what it gives ya.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 26, 2014)

Just about the coolest sink I think I have ever seen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 26, 2014)

Very cool! Epoxy coated?


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 26, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Very cool! Epoxy coated?


Yes a two part epoxy very thick 1/2 in think

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Twig Man (May 26, 2014)

I love this!! How did you get the epoxy finish even in the bowl?


----------



## Norm192 (May 27, 2014)

AWESOME!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

